# Classical music on small events i always try to put classical during them anecdote?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I had quite a fews this month like 6 or less peoples , friday will be 4 or 5 if my buddy from st-jerome
decide to come.Im preparing a buffet of ''hors d'oeuvres'' quite simple i figures out my last happenings involved process food sutch has pizza or whatever way too mutch.There will be these thin sandwitche: eggs , ham, chicken , tomato pizza ice cold and oranges, imported european tea biscuits(fancy), bevrage spring water in bottle(i wont serve house water to my guess out of respect) there will be soft drink, something simple you guess it, now why explain whit futility well for details sake, nothing personnal, this is only to show you my human nature , that i treat friends whit respect whit special attention may i says whit honor.Finally im '' casanier'' (please translate this word if you understand) this month so i stay home i dont go to party i invite people for friendly meeting , foods and music and i try my best putting them classical , because i think classical can be interrestting or have is place in small happening like this.

Here are my favorite pick for epic happening for friday per se:

I will have to play adémar de Chabbanes 
since it was the gift of one of my guest, he also paid pizza for us all last time, so he deserve is request and i can't refused this.

Secondo we wwill play some ars subtilior Solage and Trebor have grown on me

Tercio since im a fan of Gesualdo i will put some of his madrigals

Quatro something everyone know Carl orff, Eric Satie (la gnossienne),some Holst or Hovaness

cinquo finish the night whit lute music soft and gentle of chanson française whit instrumental side,
la Bataille d'amour(a new cd)

Than i got to admit i have to put some electronica or some hardrock since my guest need party music.I will settle for Deep purple once again since i dont have black sabbath in cd only vynils, i dont wont em to ear extreme metal either, something casual, than electro perhaps Jean Michel Jarre Vangelis or some ,'' dark new age.

Has im not only a host but a dj, my friend respect this...

What about your small happening ,events, get togheter?? are you brave enought to toss them classical like i will...

Does classical has a place in party or happening, what the difference between party and happening or there the same, nope.. a happening by definition is a meetings whit music and goods food shared fun, a party is an occasion of getting wasted or should i says toasted, and i dont and wont do this until i celebrate whit familly and new year eve and that it.

I hope this post ain't too mutch or obsolete or insignificant and you enjoy reading me, have a nice holiday folks and atheistic people join the dance whit us celebration not just about religion but about seeing people you wont see often in the winter, now your chance, do small happening like me whit classic and tell me your experience if it was success or massive fail?

Take care you raving mad classical music affectionados(especially of ancient lore), TC own private zealot of classical deprofundis salute you, i seek disciples thus said convert people to the inner beauty and celestial harmony of CM.

Salute :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never played anything classical for guests. My music is a very private part of my life. I would offer information or advice if asked, but that never happens.

Thanks for sharing this post and have a very Merry Christmas in cold French Canada!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I enjoy playing classical music for my friends as well. I often play it when entertaining guests at my home. I'm lucky to have a group of friends who love classical music as much as I do, and we often take turns suggesting pieces.

Sometimes we even play a fun game, where one of us puts on a CD of a fairly obscure piece and everybody tries to guess the composer.

Have fun with your social gatherings this month! Your "playlists" sound great. Lots of variety, with the Renaissance music and the electronica!


----------

